# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Organics Andina - Sargamax Powder, Enraizador y Bioestimulante

## Organics Andina

*SARGAMAX POWDER*, Polvo de Algas Marinas 100% orgánico soluble en agua, utilizado como bioestimulante de uso foliar y radicular altamente concentrado. Las propiedades de las algas marinas contienen Micro y Macro elementos que son esenciales en el desarrollo óptimo de los cultivos. Es proveedor natural de Hormonas Vegetales como citoquininas, giberilinas, auxinas; ácido algínico, aminoácidos y agentes quelantantes, proporcionando un efecto reductor y preventivo de estrés en trasplantes o cambios de clima (frio o sequia) convirtiéndolo en un potente reforzador de la planta, promoviendo la capacidad de asimilación de los nutrientes liberados en contacto con el sustrato y el sistema radicular, algo que no se logra con fertilizantes sintéticos.   *VENTAJAS:*   - Su contenido de Citoquinas, giberilinas y auxinas estimula el crecimiento y división celular de las plantas, así como mayor resistencia a las plagas.
- Proporcionan gran variedad de mejoras químicas físicas y biológicas.
- Contribuyen en el desarrollo del sistema radicular, forma raíces más saludables y fuertes, mejorando el anclaje de la planta al suelo ayudando con la asimilación de nutrientes.
- Aporta al desarrollo de follaje y frutos engrosando notoriamente, amplia y equilibra el crecimiento foliar, suministra nutrientes equilibrados al cultivo.
- Mejora la resistencia al estrés biótico y abiótico.
- Mejora la germinación de las semillas promoviendo el desarrollo de brotes.
- Ayuda a equilibrar la fecundidad del suelo desconpáctando y restaurando sus condiciones.
- Produce una rápida traslocación de los nutrientes a los sectores de mayor necesidad reparando en forma rápida y eficaz casos de deficiencia nutricional.   *PROPIEDADES:*   - Por la calidad de nuestros procesos para elaborar SARGAMAX POWDER, hemos logrado que las propiedades y características de las algas marinas puedan ser empleadas y aplicadas a todo tipo de cultivos de manera efectiva.   *COMPATIBILIDAD:*   - Es compatible con una gran variedad de insecticidas, fungicidas y fertilizantes comerciales. En caso de requerir ajustes de PH, para mezclas ácidas debe añadir surfactantes luego que el producto haya sido disuelto por completo. Se recomienda hacer muestras de compatibilidad si será mezclado con químicos desconocidos.   *ALMACENAMIENTO:*   - Debe ser almacenado en condiciones secas, libre de heladas y humedad, lejos de la luz del sol.   *MODO DE USO: *  - Utilizar guantes y mascarilla de protección para realizar diluciones y/o mezclas, el polvo de algas por ser higroscópico debe conservarse en su empaque original cerrado.
- No es toxico para el usuario y medio ambiente. No es inflamable, si existe contacto accidental en la piel y ojos lavar con abundante agua. Dejar fuera del alcance de los niños y mascotas. Lejos de alimentos y bebidas.   *Cotizaciones e informes:* Celular: +51 967148062
E-mail: ventas@algymarperu.com
Web: www.algymarperu.com  Sargamax Powder Flyer.jpg  Sargamax Cultivos.jpg  Cuadro de Valores Sargamax.jpg  Sargamax Powder - Arandano Organics Andina.jpg  Arandano en Maceta.jpg Temas similares: ORGANICS ANDINA - YESO AGRÍCOLA DE BUENA CALIDAD Organics Andina - Sargamax Powder, Enraizador y Bioestimulante Organics Andina - Yesp Agrícola de Buena Calidad para aplicación de Suelos y Cultivos Organics Andina - Sistema Raipot para propagación de plantas jóvenes ORGANICS ANDINA - Nueva Tecnología para Viveros y Semilleros

----------

